# JBL T61, T51, and T06



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Going through the garage I found a box that had my first car audio components I purchased in 1990. Have 2 pairs of T61's, one pair of T51's and 2 pairs of T06's. The foam cones on over half of them are gone. Are these worth fixing? Or are the newer drivers better quality? There is not much info out there on these.


----------

